# Shaved Ham



## xReptileKidx (Oct 10, 2011)

Can tegus eat shaved ham?


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

I wouldn't feed it to mine.


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> I wouldn't feed it to mine.



Ok just wondering because he wouldn't eat the eggs or his spinach and I don't have ground turkey right now. The eggs were boiled then I chopped them up so he could eat them he had two bites them walked off. Would scrambled be better? :huh:


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

Get some crickets, roaches, ground turkey, chicken gizzards/hearts, and try different fruits and greens. 

What was the breeder feeding it ?


----------



## xReptileKidx (Oct 10, 2011)

james.w said:


> Get some crickets, roaches, ground turkey, chicken gizzards/hearts, and try different fruits and greens.
> 
> What was the breeder feeding it ?



I have crickets and the breeder was feeding crickets, Horned worms, meal worms, super worms and ground turkey.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 10, 2011)

Try seafood too, in my experience they either love it or hate it


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot about seafood, tilapia, whole raw shrimp, scallops, salmon.


----------



## CMock (Oct 10, 2011)

Mine Will Only Eat Ground Turkey Filled With Veggies, Hopper Mice and Baby Chicks. Wont Eat Talapia,Shrimp or Chicken Gizzards !


----------



## Logie_Bear (Oct 10, 2011)

For the sake of curiousity here, what exactly is 'shaved ham'? Is it the same as pulled pork, like what you use for BBQs? Also, to james, is ham/pork in general not good for tegus or is it just this type of ham that you avoid feeding?


----------



## james.w (Oct 10, 2011)

Shaved ham is just thinly sliced ham. 

I'm not sure if pork is ok or not, I think I remember hearing that pork is not good for them. Not 100% sure on this though.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Oct 10, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken pork isn't very good for anything, but ESPECIALLY reptiles.. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## got10 (Oct 13, 2011)

no processed foods like cured meats. and I would lay off the spinach . Its a calcium binder.


----------

